# guess the number game



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I am going to put a package of Zoom lizards in the mail to the first person who guesses the correct number. Rules, simple be the first to guess the correct number between 0 and 100 and win. I am sending the correct # to one of the moderators. Good luck


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

49  Has to be 10 characters to post


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

56 is going to be my guess.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like some ppl are guessing there age


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

How about # 37?


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

32 is my guess


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

35 is my guess. And I am not the mod with the answer just in case I get lucky enough to win.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

26 is my guess


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Gotta be good ole number 9


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

A nice round one.....69!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That's isn't nice Truck! But then again some of us aren't guessing our age are we  Good luck to all.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Walter Adkins said:


> I am going to put a package of Zoom lizards in the mail to the first person who guesses the correct number. Rules, simple be the first to guess the correct number between 0 and 100 and win. I am sending the correct # to one of the moderators. Good luck


Sir, could you tell what size the lizards are? 6 inch....minis.....??? Are they all in a bag or in individual bags?


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm guessing number 27


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

20

Winner


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

38


Gene


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

77 

More typing so the message is long enough.....

J


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

He just wants your address to come steal your fishing gear. That being said - 99 is my guess!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

No winners yet. I guess WINNER is a winner but not in this contest


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

82 is that the number..............


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

79 lizards is Gene's guess.................. :B


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

How about 1?


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm going with 73.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I hope you guys and gals fish better than you guess!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

6 is the correct answer. everybody else can stop now. no further entries needed!


----------



## Mayfly (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll say lucky number 7!!!


----------



## Jitterbug (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll vote for 72!


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

100 is my guess!

J


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to re guess #18, my old badge #


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

twenty nine

flash----------------------out


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

did not know you could reguess  how about 4?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

DaleM said:


> I'm going to re guess #18, my old badge #


Man, Dale, I sure hope they didn't assign those badge numbers in chronological order.
Sorry couldn't resist...!


----------



## RHiller (Apr 11, 2004)

My guess is 54. Yes it's my age.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

No wonder none of you guys have won the lottery. The number is hehehehe I am not that easy. Keep them coming.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

44 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Okay Walter I'll play your game........how about 13?


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

my guess is number 97


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

How about 1?


Winner


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

0 is mine........


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

86......I don't know why.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

8 ...................


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

45.....thanks


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, you leave me no choice but to say *47*. Iwas going to say my ol lady's age,(29) but KSU used it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Rodney, as I pull the knife from my chest. But I still luv ya brother- Actually they assigned them by Rank. That was how far I moved up before I was promoted up the ranks. Ended up 8th. in the department before I retired. Man I was getting old wasn't I. There were so many Fire fighters and each had a badge #. After you made officer there were no numbers given to the badge, just all the BS that went with the rank.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I read the post right we are guessing on a number not the number of lizards in a bag.

Am I wrong? Are we guessing the lizard count?

Either way my wife came up with 55. Hope she is lucky.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

The answer is obviously 64.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll go with the number of posts in this thread.......46


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok I did a TON of research on this game. I know what numbers were guessed and wrote out all of the number NOT guessed.

This led to me to see that sixty six numbers had not been guessed. 

I then researched Mr. Adkins(via his job website) and saw his beautiful family. I saw his family portrait and read about his wife and kids. 

This than led me to look into the childrens ages as being a possible number, but one had been guessed(If I did my math right) so I looked at the other age.

BUT behold, I saw when he was married and thought ANY man that is married HAS to(because the wife says so) use the number of years he has been married as any type of number game answer.

So after wasting 20-25 minutes of my life I will guess...


12




PS - Please let me win because I really did waste 20-25 minutes on this game


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

83 is it close?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I will say 78 because that is the year I most remember in my childhood . BURRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

Grrrr I checked this whole thing to see if 78 was posted and the last post was 78. Thanks a lot Hydrasport 

Since 78 is taken I'll go with 47 if it hasn't been taken already.


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

How about 17


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL Iron Chef


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Wow !% :S Yes the number has NOT been picked. All of these guesses and no winners. Itsbrad sorry for the time you spent wasted. Hold on, you did not waste your time. You got to find out all kinds of interesting things about my family and job.  Just kidding, for your hard work check your pm.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Must be ....62


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

how about 53


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can we guess again or not?


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Sure you can.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

87 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

nope.................


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

9 is my guess this time around...still based on the research that I did!


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

how about 93


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

And the number is 44, thats all, I'll say no more.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll guess my daughters age.........*3*


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I will try 17. If that is taken then just ignore me... I shouldn't have been too lazy to read 7 pages of replies.

 

WAR


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

:C I`ll bite 22


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

i'm going with 29


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

how about the number of 14?


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

60 is my 3rd and final guess


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll take 11 the first 2 numbers of my badge.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not sure if it was used yet or not but I'm Going with 99.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well since I used my age the first time, let me use my year:

58


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

33..........?


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

65 ?!?!?!???!


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

:S How about 19.


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

i'll take !% 100


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

51 maybe????


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Still no winner. This goes on much longer and the winner will have to waite till spring to use the lizards.


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

96


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

How about 40


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll try 3.


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

I guess I`ll try one more time,how about 2?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

has 77 been guessed yet?


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

75 Must have too much time on my hands


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

How about 88?


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

ok let's go with 57


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

!% my next b-day 50


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

This time I'll try 63


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

ok this time........25 i hope..


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't know if it has been tried, but how about 23?


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

:G 55 I know. Wrong


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am going to guess 23, too.  

Can you catch crappie on those lizards?


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

ok... 84.. will that be the one???


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

eleven????


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll go with 81, the number of perch my boys and I caught on Sunday


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I don't want to read this whole post again, but has anyone guessed 1? If not I guess 1.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

dont know if 47 has been tried but ill try it


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

its 42 !!!!!!!??


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

96 posts and no winner!!! Guess that makes the lottery winning prospects look pretty dim. Last shot 31.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

OK OK my guess doesn't count it was already guessed how 34?


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

post100 guesses---5


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

heck.. here we go again.. # 52... !%


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

28 Is this for real. No wonder we can`t hit the lottery


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

WOW!!!!! Just wondering how long one number can go with out being found. I did send the number to one of the moderators when I first posted. I went back and looked at all the posts just to make sure the number *% was not chosen. Still no lizards in the winner's tackle box.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

36 is that it?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay Walter, let me put an end to this. I think we all left out one nice round number. How about 10?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Walter just gave us the answer.......85. You know *%


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ok then i guess 85


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

or 15 16 21 24 30 39 41 43 48 59 66 67 68 70 71 74 76 79 80 85 89 90 91 92 94 95 98
man i am board at work when it is raining


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

!% with your scatter gun. The number has been guessed. Now some might think this is cheating but the rules only stated the first person to guess the correct number. Fishingful pm me with you info so I can get the package out to you. wow I can not believe it took this long.


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

with your scatter gun. The number has been guessed. Now some might think this is cheating unless it's 85 it is cheating.we still don't what the number is. an he don't either


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Sorry, the number is 79. I should have mentioned it before. He did not dheat just improvised. In the past I had rules, this time I forgot to put them up. Well with out rules you could guess any way you want. I promise I will do it different next time. Still he/she is the winner with the lucky guess of 79.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

With all that littany of numbers he wrote, how did he forget or miss:23,57,61,63, and 88? At least when I went back through, that's what I came up with.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Walter Adkins said:


> Sorry, the number is 79. I should have mentioned it before. He did not dheat just improvised. In the past I had rules, this time I forgot to put them up. Well with out rules you could guess any way you want. I promise I will do it different next time. Still he/she is the winner with the lucky guess of 79.


I guessed 79 a long time ago....what the heck..........


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

yes he is right///


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

check# 20 reply and he said #79


----------



## wrinklepig (Jun 11, 2004)

never mind... he said 79 lizards.. not the number between 0 and 100..


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

he edited his message #20 today!!! ??? why try to cheat???


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that a post edited after the announced number should certainly not qualify for the prize. Edited at 5:18 on 11/01/05 and the number was announced at 4:57 on the same day.

That was a neat idea Walter. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> I agree that a post edited after the announced number should certainly not qualify for the prize. Edited at 5:18 on 11/01/05 and the number was announced at 4:57 on the same day.
> 
> That was a neat idea Walter. Thanks for the contest.


Come on guys, when you change a post, it clearly marks when it was edited, therefore, unless you can't read or do maff, its pretty obvious that someone was screwing around. 

Congrats to Fishingful and thanks to Walter!

Stay tuned for the next contest.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey that worked  i dont think i missed any numbers it took me like a 1/2 hr to look through all the post thanks walter


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

guess i did miss 61 but 
23 in post 89 and 91 
57 in post 85 
63 in post 87
88 in post 84


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

Walter Adkins said:


> Still he/she is the winner


Now I don't know if it's just me, but I think calling fishingful a he-she is a little out of line..... I think


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll guess the number you have in your head  

Did I win? :T


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Wake up guys this number game was over in early November.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

how about 8


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Isn't that what you hear on some games? I will not go any further with this Dale. 
Happy holidays to you and yours from all of us.
Bill


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

happy holidays


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Bill. What can I say  Some just can't take defeat. But there again, I've been told never give up!  
Hey, Happy holidays to you and everyone else too.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

How 'bout 104?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This is closed. No reason to be posting on something that has ended several weeks ago.


----------

